# When is the best age to introduce a V to swimming



## Suma (Feb 9, 2013)

Hunter is our 12 week old puppy. Wanted to know when would be the best time to introduce him to the water. Any advice on how best to do this? We have a lake in our backyard and would be perfect exercise for him. He likes to stand on the brink for now. Anyone have one that's afraid of the water? Thanks!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

The day after we bought our puppy home he jumped right into the shower so he kind of introduced himself. We give him the occasional bath and we have to hold him back from jumping in right when the water starts. We have filled up the tub all the way and he tries to dive down and eat the bubbles, no hesitation for putting his whole head underwater. 

So i would introduce him in the bathtub first and then try to get him into the lake.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Now is the short answer. However, don't force pup into the water, choose a waterway with a shallow and gentle sloping entry so pup doesn't all of a sudden go under and get a fright and just allow pup to paddle and eventually take to swimming in the deeper water.The beach with waves can be daunting for a young pup, so perhaps a lake or shallow creek. 

Some pups are good to go in water from the get go, others need a to take things a little slower. Go at your pups pace is the best advice.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Asap, I didn't do it and lived to regret it. My previous dog liked water, rather unusual for a GSD.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Do it now. I had to teach Kauzy how to swim. Having a strong drive to retrieve or fetch was the key to our success . At first he would only go out as far as he could stand. So I would throw his dummy, or a stick that deep only, until he confidently approached and charged the water. The next week the dummy would go out a bit farther, so he have to paddle a few strokes to get it. His strong drive to retrieve forced him into deeper water Once his confidence grew, the dummy went deeper and deeper; until one day it clicked in his head and now I have a swimming addict. Apparently, I can't throw or launch the dummy far enough for his liking anymore. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njv8gvWcKm4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy was swimming at a very early age less than 6 months, she started in a shallow pond and now dives straight in she is an absolute loony, she has the strange ability to know when it's not safe to swim,especially at the seaside, obviously a clever Vizsla trait...


----------



## Suma (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks all!! So into the bathtub he goes today!


----------



## kate723smith (Feb 18, 2013)

My Bailey has been swimming since about six months. He adores the swimming pool, but has a healthy fear of the ocean. If I'm in the water, he wants to put his arms around my neck.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ASAP !!!!! PIKE swims like a Lab one day and looks like a bowling ball on ducks the next day - never force them to water - just keep them around it - V's love water on their own time !!!


----------

